# مطلوب معرفه قدرة طلمبه



## رجل الصناعة (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء لكل من يمتلك معلومه ان يفيدنا بها حيث المطلوب تصميم عدد 4 طلمبه غاطسه بمعدل تصرف 2500 m3 /h
وذلك لتصريف مياه السيول من نفق بعمق 20 م والمطلوب معرفه القدرة الكهربيه للطلمبه


----------



## عمراياد (2 ديسمبر 2009)

يمكن حساب القدرة الداخلة إلى عمود الطلمبة من المعادلة 
HP (Metric) = sp.gr .Qn .Hn /270.كفاءة الطلمبة
حيث sp.gr الكثافة النسبية للسائل المتداول بالطلمبة. 
Qnمعدل السريان الذى تعطيه الطلمبة عند نقطة أحسن كفاءة بالمتر المكعب 
فى الساعة 
Hn الضغط الكلى فى صورة Head الذى تعطيه الطلمبة عند نقطة أحسن 
كفاءة بالمتر 
h كفاءة الطلمبة. 
مع ملاحظة أن( HP (English) = 1.014 HP ( Metric ولكى نتلافى تعرض محرك الطلمبة لأحمال زائدة تنتج من الإنحرافات عن ظروف التشغيل التصميمية فإنه بعد حساب القدرة الداخلة إلى عمود الطلمبة يتم إختيار المحرك بقدرة أكبر من هذه القدرة المحسوبة بمقدار من (10% إلى 50% ) وتقل هذه النسبة كلما كبرت الطلمبة حيث أن الطلمبات الصغيرة تكون حساسة للأحمال الزائدة بدرجة أكبر من الطلمبات الكبيرة. 



ادخل على الرابط التالي للتعرف على تفاصيل اكثر​ 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137114.html


----------



## eng.emad sara (30 يونيو 2010)

power = p* Q/ dencity for flow + Q^2*L/2*DEN*A


----------



## eng.emad sara (30 يونيو 2010)

الحسابات الرياضية للمضخات و كيفية إختيارها للتطبيق المراد 


تستخدم المضخات لإضافة طاقة إلى المائع لم تكن موجودة للحصول على فائدة معينة أو شغل معين . فمثلا لكي ترفع كمية معينة من الماء مسافة معينة ضد إتجاه قوة الجاذبية فإنك تستخدم المضخة لتقوم بذلك . ولكن هذا الأمر له حسابات رياضية نستطيع من خلالها تقييم الطاقة التي سنحتاجها في هذا الأمر و يبنى على ذلك إختيار المضخة المناسبة لكي ترفع الكمية المرادة بدقة دون زيادة أو نقص ، أو الضخ تحت ضغوط معينة و أيضا كمية معينة ملائمة للتطبيق . 


حسابات الطاقة الخاصة بالمضخات حسب التطبيق : 
Power = Q*h*g + (Q^2 ) * L / 2*C*A
حيث ( Q ) كمية تدفق المائع بالكيلو جرام / الثانية ، و هذة الكمية هي المرادة في التطبيق .
حيث ( h ) الإرتفاع من المضخة إلى المكان الذي يراد رفع المائع إليه . 
حيث ( g ) عجلة الجاذبية الأرضية . 
حيث ( L ) طول الأمبوب أو الماسورة . حيث ( C ) كثافة المائع . 
حيث ( A ) مساحة مقطع الأمبوب أو الماسورة . 
و عند الضخ عند ضغط معين فإن الطاقة تساوي : 
Power = V*Q \ C
حيث ( V ) الضغط و Q و C كما سبق التعريف بهم . 
هناك حسابات أخرى بعد حساب الطاقة و هي حسابات تتعلق بتصميم المضخة و ملائمتها مع التطبيق ، و 
هي حسابات العزم و سرعة الدوران . 
1 <<<<<< ( Torque = (X / 2) * ( h*C*g*A + Q*g + (Q^2) / 2*C*A
حيث ( X ) المسافة من محور دوران المضخة إلى منتصف ريشة الحدافة . 
R.P.M (N) = (60 * Power) / ( 2 * 3.14 * Torque ) >>>>>> 2 
و العزم هنا هو عزم المحرك الذي يقوم بإدارة عمود المضخة المثبت فيه الحدافة و ( N ) هي عدد الدورات 
التي يدورها عمود المحرك في الدقيقة . 
وبعد الحصول على العزم من العلاقة ( 1 ) يعوض به في العلاقة ( 2 ) و يعوض أيضا بالقدرة ( الطاقة ) ، 
فنحصل على مواصفات محرك المضخة المراد إستخدامها . 
مثال : 
يملأ خزان في أسطح أحد المنازل بمعدل تدفق 4 كيلو جرامات / الثانية علما بأن إرتفاع المنزل يساوي 20 
متر و مساحة مقطع الماسورة الموصلة للخزان 10 سم2 و طول الماسورة 20 متر و كثافة المائع 1000 
وعجلة الجاذبية الأرضية 9.81 ، أوجد مواصفات المضخة المستخدمة . 


الحل 

Power = Q*h*g + (Q^2 ) * L / 2*C*A
Power = 4*20*9.81 + (4^2) * 20 / ( 2*1000*10*10^- 4 ) = 945 watt = 1.3 H.P

( Torque = (X / 2) * ( h*C*g*A + Q*g + (Q^2) / 2*C*A

تم قياس المسافة ( X ) في نفس نوع المضخة المستخدمة في المنزل فوجد أنه يساوي 10 سم 

Torque = (10*10^- 2 / 2 ) * (20*1000*9.81*10*10^- 4 + 4*9.81 + (4^2) / 2 ) = 12 N.m

بالتعويض بالعزم ( Torque ) و القدرة ( Power ) في العلاقة : 
R.P.M (N) = (60 * Power) / ( 2 * 3.14 * Torque ) >>>>>> 2 
R.P.M (N) = ( 60 * 945 ) / ( 2 * 3.14 * 12 ) = 752 R.P.M
إذا مواصفات المضخة : 
قدرة المحرك تساوي 945 وات 1.3 حصان .
عدد لفات دوران المحرك أو الحدافة 752 لفة في الدقيقة . 

ملحوظة :

نتائج العزم وعدد لفات الدوران صحيحة بالنسبة للمحرك في حالة كون عمود المحرك متصلا إتصالا مباشرا 
بعمود الحدافة أما إذا كان هناك تخفيض أو تكبير ميكانيكي بين المحرك و الحدافة فإن نتائج العزم و عدد 
لفات الدوران صحيحة بالنسبة للحدافة . 

يفضل ضرب ناتج القدرة في كفاءة المضخة قبل إدخالها في الحسابات و هي غالبا تكون من 0.8 إلى 0.9 .


----------



## okab73 (30 يونيو 2010)

رجل الصناعة قال:


> الرجاء لكل من يمتلك معلومه ان يفيدنا بها حيث المطلوب تصميم عدد 4 طلمبه غاطسه بمعدل تصرف 2500 m3 /h
> وذلك لتصريف مياه السيول من نفق بعمق 20 م والمطلوب معرفه القدرة الكهربيه للطلمبه


 يمكنك بسهوله 
حيث ان المعطيات عندك 
فلكل نوع من الطلمبات كتالوج 
يمكن تتبع معدل التصريف على الرسم ( رسم بياني ) في الكتالوج مقابله القدره 
وتختلف القدره من نوع لاخر من المضخات حسب التصنيع والمنشا 
اي بدون اي حسابات فقط من الوكيل او المصنع


----------



## meneisy (24 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخوة الاعزاء اريد معرفة كيفبة اختيار قدرة الطلمبة والمولد الكهربائى
لرفع المياه من بئر جوفى تم حفره لعمق 400متر ومنسوب المياه من سطح الارض 20متر والمساحة المطلوب ريها بالماء 70 فدان نصفها 20فدان منها رى بالغمر والباقى بطرق الرى الحديث


----------



## Ensan Gded (24 أبريل 2013)

هتحسب فرق الضغط الاستاتيكي =420 متر
هتحسب معدل السريان الحجمي =المساحة المطلوب ريها *الارتفاع المسموح به للغمر /زمن الري
هتفرض كفاءة الطلمبة ب 65 %
وتحسب معامل الفقد فى المواسير k
بكدا هيترسم العلاقة بين معدل السريان وفرق الضغط الاستاتيك والمانومتر والفواقد 
H_m=H_st+k*Q^2
هترسم معادلة ال system curve
وتحسب الباور المطلوبة عند operating point
shaft power=density*9.81*manometric head *flow rate/eff
ولازم فى حالتنا دى تشيك على 
cavitation
NPSHR>NPSHA
يعنى سحب الطلمبة يكون تحتها ب 6 متر مش اكتر
بعد كدا هتدخل على الكتالوجات المتاحة وتشوف 
pump performance curve
وتقاطع system curve مع performance curve فى منطقة 0.7Q_bep
إلى 1.2Q_bep
وشوف بئا هتوصل كام طلمبة على التوازى بدل من طلمبة واحدة 
ودى مجرد فكره بسيطة عن خطوات الاختيار


----------



## bentbaba (5 يوليو 2013)

السيرش فى الموقع فيه مشكله؟


----------

